# Moboot Only Shows To Boot Into Webos



## amosque57 (Nov 19, 2011)

i decided to install cm7 on my touchpad yesterday and after several hours of figuring out how to do it i was finally successful, the process went all the way through and then when my touchpad restarted moboot loaded up and only had the option of loading into webos. i know android installed because it took up the space it needed to install but i have no way of loading it up.

so can someone please help me in telling me what i have to do or what i may have done wrong so i can fix it and be one happy camper


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

try reinstalling the moboot zip. if that doesn't work, I would suggest running ACMEUninstaller and then reinstalling everything again.


----------



## amosque57 (Nov 19, 2011)

i tried reintalling moboot again but got the same result ive tried running the uninstaller before and it didnt work can u give me a short how to on that thank you


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

For the uninstaller, just download it, then put it on your desktop
Start up cmd (in Administrator mode for Win Vista/7) and then navigate to your desktop in the cmd by typing:

cd ________________

where the ________ is the path to your desktop. So for example, mine would be:
cd C:\Users\Rohan\Desktop

After you enter that command then put your Touchpad into bootie mode by holding Volume Up when it is booting up. You should see a big USB logo on the screen. Connect your Touchpad to your PC.

Then in the cmd window type:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

If all went well, the ACMEUninstaller will run on your Touchpad (a bunch of white lines will flash on the screen, let it do its thing) and then it will reboot automatically into webOS, and everything that you installed (moboot, CM7, and ClockworkMod) will have been removed. The application data from any apps you may have downloaded is still there though, you can delete this by deleting the files when you connect your Touchpad to your PC after and then viewing the folder structure there.

From there, try again. Watch some install tutorials on Youtube first too so that you know you are doing it correctly.


----------



## amosque57 (Nov 19, 2011)

ok so i tried using the uninstaller and it would just hang at the hp logo so i just ran webos doctor and then tried the process all over again and this time it went through the process again and loaded up to moboot with the same option to only boot into webos

when i connected the touchpad to my computer again i noticed it didnt take up any space so im assuming it didnt work at all but it looked like it did so i dont know what i did wrong or what


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

you need to re-download and make sure you have 3 zip files on cminstall folder and do installation again. otherwise, you only have option to boot to webos.


----------



## rghilliard (Nov 8, 2011)

I had the same problem after a webOS Doctor. I just reinstalled CM7, Moboot, Clockwork and Google Apps using Acme Installer just like I had originally done and that fixed the problem. I keep a copy of all the install files in a different directory where I can copy them to cminstall as needed. That made this process quick and simple.


----------



## amosque57 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank You all for all the help i finally got it going cant wait to start playin around with it and enjoying my touchpad even more then before


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

rghilliard said:


> I had the same problem after a webOS Doctor. I just reinstalled CM7, Moboot, Clockwork and Google Apps using Acme Installer just like I had originally done and that fixed the problem. *I keep a copy of all the install files in a different directory where I can copy them to cminstall as needed. That made this process quick and simple.*




I do this as well, and it is a brilliant approach, if I may be so bold.


----------

